# Hello from UK



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi. I've been receiving newsletters for a while and thought I'd join the forum. 
Just reading through recent posts, I see that many contributors are in different parts of the US, with very different climates (eg topics about shawls & cowls). 

I'm wondering if there are many people from the UK on here. I live in West Yorkshire.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome. I have A bungalow in West Yorkshire and you will find there are quite A few members from that area


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Tennessee, USA! I think you will find there are many people from the UK here, as well as from all over the world. That's what makes it so interesting!


----------



## Bridgewa (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello, I have just joined this morning and I am in Somerset. Revived my knitting a few years ago after parking these skills once the children became teenagers. 
Now I am inspired for Christmas and knitting for my grandson (nearly 2) and expected twins next spring. Seems like a great forum.
Bridget


----------



## widgeon3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hants here. Hopeless knitter as hands go into spasm but enjoy the site


----------



## dinkisal (May 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome from a very wet windy Birmingham UK. This forum is the best for friendship and information and from all over the world.


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Gosh that was fast! Thanks for your welcome. I will have to look further and find what folks are knitting. At present, I am making an Advent Calendar.


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Still sunny here but getting increasingly windy. I feel hibernation mode coming on, especially as we have now put the clocks back!


----------



## Chalkymac (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm from North Wales, UK and i knit and crochet for anyone that wants me to ha ha ha. The more intricate the better. My granddaughter (7 yrs old) loves whatever i do for her. I have also taught her to knit..... Just getting over a wrist operation so haven't been able to anything with wrist for 7 weeks but can do a little bit of crochet work now but no knitting as too painful


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm originally from Spondon, Derbyshire, and now live on the West Coast of Canada outside of Vancouver.

The divertsity on this list is wonderful, you will get to "meet" people from all over the world...

Barbara


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome from Missouri! From Hawaii to Alaska through mainland, our climate indeed is all-inclusive.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, welcome from Nantwich, Cheshire. 

Am currently making teddy bears for charity, what is your work in progress?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Glasgow. There are lots of people from the UK on the forum.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Portsmouth, glad you joined us, someone did a topic on where we all came from, seems we are worldwide.


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Barbara12 said:


> I'm originally from Spondon, Derbyshire, and now live on the West Coast of Canada outside of Vancouver.
> 
> Barbara


I used to live in Breadsall - quite near to Spondon. We have been 'up north' for almost 10 years.


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Definitely a place to 'meet' people but I really must go and knit!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi from very wet and windy South Wales Uk, this is a useful interesting site with lots of helpful people.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi from Perth, Western Australia! You will enjoy this site & have some fun. hkbs mentioned putting the clocks back which made me smile as our Eastern States friends just put their clocks forward an hour (some states). We don't like daylight saving in WA as we have enough early sunlight in summer and those without air-conditioning have had sleepless nights anyway, and are just beginning to go into their deep sleep zone before the alarm goes off. Thank goodness I am retired now & no more alarms to get up early, and at last we are having some decent warm weather without rain & high winds.
Cheers 
Moisey


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I am in Saddleworth and that is almost next door to West Yorkshire. It is very wet here at the moment.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I am in Saddleworth and that is almost next door to West Yorkshire. It is very wet here at the moment.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello from Dumfries


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Ann Eales said:


> Hello from Dumfries


I have a daughter there! I really like Dumfries.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I moved here in March and love it.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome from Portishead. Post code is Bristol but still considered North Somerset by some. I overlook the Bristol Channel and I am watching the 'white caps' rolling in. Wales keeps disappearing from view behind the cloud bank. Waiting for the high winds to roll up the channel later today!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello there and welcome. Stormy Fareham, Hants in Southern England here; looking over the water to the Isle of Wight which looks as if it is getting blown about and drowning.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome from a wet and fairly windy Glasgow  
Hope the storm down south isn't as bad as predicted


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome fron West Devon.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Hi from Northern Ireland. As you will now know, there's lot of us from UK!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi and welcome from a blustery South Coast!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan, USA!!!


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow! The responses have amazed me. Many thanks to all of you. I feel very welcome and look forward to getting to know you - whether in the UK or elsewhere. 
Anne


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello from a windy Lincolnshire ...hope you know this site is very addictive ...enjoy!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello.
I am in Dorset, UK 
And I love it that we are all around the world - but joined by our love of crafting. :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

HI I'm in S Yorshire, welcome to KP :-D


----------



## Pancakesmum (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi welcome from the south of England. There are quite a lot of us knitters from the Uk on the forum.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Liverpool. Glad you joined us :thumbup:


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm just watching the reports of the atrocious weather overnight in the south of England. I think we may have missed the worst of the storm up here as it is forecast to move away from the UK during the next few hours. 
I send best wishes to new knitting friends affected by the conditions.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Good morning from Poole in Dorset. Welcome!!! Such a wonderful site - it makes my day!


----------



## hkbs (Oct 27, 2013)

Having looked around the site, I'd be interested to know which are your favourite & most used forums.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.

Yes, I'm from Leicestershire.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello, I live in a small village near Stafford UK. KP is friendly, useful and very addictive ! I love it !


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Welcome on board from a now calm and sunny London :thumbup:


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Barbara, I live just on the other side of the Pennines - just east if Ashton-under-Lyne. I crochet rather than knit nowadays as it's easier on my hands. Good to "meet" you.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Australia, I think there are quite a few people from the UK.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome,I live in the Rossendale valley,Haslingden Lancs. Gladxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

hkbs said:


> Hi. I've been receiving newsletters for a while and thought I'd join the forum.
> Just reading through recent posts, I see that many contributors are in different parts of the US, with very different climates (eg topics about shawls & cowls).
> 
> I'm wondering if there are many people from the UK on here. I live in West Yorkshire.


Hi. There are loads of us. I'm on the south coast. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## grannysue (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning from Derbyshire. The sun is now shining after a blustery night but I think we missed the worst of the storm.We will be travelling up to Yorkshire, Scarborough for the weekend. Love it nearly as much as Derbyshire!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

warm welcome from north Devon


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome from Howwood, Renfrewshire, Scotland. We drove home from North Wales yesterday afternoon. Felt like being chased by the wind. Strangely enough it was dry all the way until (surprise, surprise!) we got to Glasgow! Hope you and family are safe and sound from the storm!
One of our dear KP friends did warn me when I started that I will never able to " just a quick look" at KP! My she was right!


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello there, I am from Shropshire, a lovely place to live,welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraNixon (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi. I'm in Stoke-on-Trent, but my mother-in-law came from Huddersfield.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome from wet and windy somerset uk


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Born and raised in Liverpool England.Now live in Ohio USA


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

hkbs said:


> Hi. I've been receiving newsletters for a while and thought I'd join the forum.
> Just reading through recent posts, I see that many contributors are in different parts of the US, with very different climates (eg topics about shawls & cowls).
> 
> I'm wondering if there are many people from the UK on here. I live in West Yorkshire.


Hello and welcome. I'm in Colne, Lancashire.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi I now live in France but originaly from HULL in East Yorkshire xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome from a breezy but sunny Nottinghamshire. I had to smile when you posted about going to get you knitting started. Once you join this wonderful forum you're hooked! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Stockport in Cheshire. You will find lots of us on here from the UK as well as from other parts of the world. A truely international site.


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi, I live in Deal, Kent


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Essex.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

I live in sheffield-- often visit west yorkshire for a day out
lovely countryside & interesting towns---


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Hello Barbara,
I'm in Saddleworth and in fact have just come back from shopping in Ashton this morning.


Latou said:


> Hi Barbara, I live just on the other side of the Pennines - just east if Ashton-under-Lyne. I crochet rather than knit nowadays as it's easier on my hands. Good to "meet" you.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome. I'm from the West Midlands


----------



## Beesy10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi hkbs! Welcome to KP. I used to live in West Yorkshire (Oxenhope) but have now lived in Bridlington, East Yorkshire, for 10 years. You'll love KP, its so addictive, and you will learn so many new ideas.


----------



## Swiftknit (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Worcestershire, there are quite a few of us Brits on this site.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome from a blustery mid devon. The group is just amazing...inspiring, informative, friendly and the I'm sure you'll enjoy it.The digest arrives just in time for coffee too


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

Nanaimo, Canada here, but I used to live in West Yorkshire. Between Pontefract & Doncaster


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## RuthAW (May 19, 2012)

Hi. Welcome to KP.I live in Kidderminster in West Midlands. This is a wonderful site and look forward to the email every day. I do knitting and crochet for my Grandchildren who live in Bewdley (2 Grandchildren Girl 8 and boy 6)and Los Angeles (just moved from Seattle), Daughter and family of 3 girls, aged 5 and twins 3. KP is fantastic to learn new tricks. Also good to search for patterns and so many people to help you too. Hope you enjoy KP as much as I do.Enjoy. Grandma Ruth


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Northampton.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome, I am not that far from you, I am in Lincolnshire :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo and welcome from a very windy London. Been on this forum,for a while now, love it!


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello from a wet south Wales(uk) I knit, crochet quilt and sew.have been knitting for53 years a dn have taught my granddaughter when she was to knit and she enjoys it.this forum is very friendly and helpful


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh yes of course there are other people here from Uk and I'm in West Yorkshire too. Whereabout are you I'm in Wakefield


----------



## patblair (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome from Liverpool home of the grand national just half a mile from where I live


----------



## patblair (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome from Liverpool home of the grand national just half a mile from where I live


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello and greetings from Thornaby-on-Tees, which is just south of the River Tees in North-East England and therefore, by my reckoning, still in North Yorkshire. I've been knitting for the past 70 odd years and am still addicted!:lol: :lol:


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome from NY. KP has so many members from the UK! Actually, I can hardly believe where the KPers are from - everywhere in the world! The earth is becoming smaller and smaller. There are a lot of wonderful people on this site. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi from Staffordshire more your way than Stafford welcome i am here every day the folks are friendly and there work is amazing x


----------



## Pamgie (Oct 12, 2013)

Welcome. I was born in Bridgwater, Som. Now live in Cal: USA. You will enjoy this forum: convinced me to pick up the needles again. Welcome to the club....


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome from Canada
If you want to see how many KP's are from West Yorkshire go to top of page and open up user list...type in what area of the world you are looking for and see how many friends you can make.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Morecambe, Lancashire, UK. At present we have a patchy blue sky and strong winds, but not gale force at present. I am knitting baby clothes for a friend's baby due within next few days.


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome from Warrington, Cheshire. This is a great forum, such lovely people! At the moment I am knitting poppies to sell for the British Legion.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome from southwestern Pennsylvania

Have a great day


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome from the Wirral!


----------



## DiDreamer (Mar 19, 2012)

Although most people are from the USA, there are still many from the UK, so welcome!! I am originally from Pontefract, so know your part of the world. It's a good forum so hope you enjoy it.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Dorset


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello - I live at Houghton Le Spring which is between Sunderland and Durham.
You will enjoy this forum, loads of help if required tips and patterns x


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Derby born & Derby bred, as they say...now live in Langley, BC, Canada.

Welcome to the list.

Barbara12


----------

